# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Nie, and Nioi

## Dwight Pilkilton

Back in 1980 when I started my first serious study of Japanese blades and to realise how little I did not know ! I was constantly reading about Nie, and Nioi and how to distinguish between the two. Now it seems like I never hear of this discussion going on. Has this activity been renamed  or reclassified ??

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------

